# Display Back Fitting....?



## heartyparty (Nov 12, 2006)

Regarding the O&W Mirage III - does this come with a display back, and if not can one be fitted? What kind of cost would that be?

Cheers!

heartyparty


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It does not come with a display back and one cannot be fitted.


----------



## cruiseboy (Dec 17, 2006)

Roy said:


> It does not come with a display back and one cannot be fitted.


But the current solid back may be able to be modified to a display back.

I've seen this done,


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

cruiseboy said:


> But the current solid back may be able to be modified to a display back.
> 
> I've seen this done,


I haven't, have you got an example?

Hardly seems worth it for a low priced mechanical chronograph with an undecorated movement


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have seen it done once, very badly on a Speedmaster.


----------



## heartyparty (Nov 12, 2006)

Cool - thanks for the replies folks.

Just wondered if it was possible - is the basic 7750 that ugly? Even if it was I would still like to see it working - maybe i'm just a sicko!!

I like to see the guts....

Cheers,

heartyparty


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

heartyparty said:


> Cool - thanks for the replies folks.
> 
> Just wondered if it was possible - is the basic 7750 that ugly? Even if it was I would still like to see it working - maybe i'm just a sicko!!
> 
> ...


No its not UGLY its just that a plain 7750 is just that .... plain









Now if it was engraved and/or decorated it would be worth considering a display back


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

JoT said:


> No its not UGLY its just that a plain 7750 is just that .... plain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Especially if it had RLT engraved on the rotor.


----------



## heartyparty (Nov 12, 2006)

Happy new year everyone!

Thanks for the replies - I still think that the movement is interesting to look at, whether decorated or not......maybe it's just me!

I must have some deeply ingrained voyeuristic tendancies!!









Cheers,

heartyparty


----------

